# darstellung von zerrissenen Bildern automatisch?



## rocketfox (11. Januar 2008)

hallo ich möchte ein großes bild oder im nachhinein ein video erzeugen mit einer camerafahrt über eine bilderstrecke von zerrissenen bildern.

ist eine umsetzung irgendwie möglich ein solchen bild aus vielen einzelnen zu erstellen ohne jedes einzlne zu bearbeiten ?

ein tool mit 4000 bildern rein und fertig wird es ja leider nicht geben aber vieleicht habt ihr ja eine idee 

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## janoc (11. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das über eine Aktion mit Stapelverarbeitung bis zu einem gewissen Grad automatisierbar sein könnte. 

Kannst du dir bitte noch eine Minute zeit nehmen und konkreter formulieren was du möchtest? Vielleicht mit Beispielen?

PS: Stichwort Groß-/Kleinschreibung & Satzzeichen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Am Anfang möchte ich Dich nochmal auf die von Dir bei der Registrierung akzeptierte
Netiquette hinweisen, die es unter anderem gerne sieht, wenn die Autoren die in der 
Schule gelernte Groß- und Kleinschreibung anwenden.

Doch nun zu Deinem Problem: 
Es ist tatsächlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, 4000 Bilder einzeln zu bearbeiten.
Deswegen gibt es die Funktion der Stapelverarbeitung, bei der man in einer Aktion
einer Grafik bestimmte Eigenschaften/Aussehen/etc. zuweisen kann und diese 
dann mithilfe dieser Stapelverarbeitung automatisiert auf einen zugewiesenen 
Bildordner anwendet. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du mal im Handbuch
oder der Hilfe nach dem Stichwort "Stapelverarbeitung" suchst.

Viel Erfolg und wenn Du noch weitere Fragen dazu hast, kannst Du sie gern stellen.

Markus


----------



## rocketfox (11. Januar 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe schon leider lange aufgehört die Groß und Kleinschreibung im  Netz zu nutzen aber wenigstens ist das Forum aktiv. 

nun zu meiner Erläuterung 
mit der Stapelverarbeitung welche mir bekannt ist. habe ich das Problem. das jedes bild gleich abgerissen aussieht also an der gleichen stelle.

mein Ziel ist es das jedes Bild an einer anderen Stelle zerrissen ist bzw diese nachher sogar noch total durcheinander liegen  verschieden Große stücke mit verschiedenen Abrisskanten

stellt euch einfach vor das ihr 300 echte Bilder zerreisst und diese auf den Boden werft. das Ergebnis möchte ich erziehlen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Januar 2008)

Da fällt mir als Erstes ein, dass Du ~10 verschiedene Aktionen zum "Abriss" erstellst.

Bei der schieren Masse an Bildern und dadurch, dass sie im Film sowieso übereinander
liegen, fällt das im Endeffekt dem Auge sowieso nicht mehr auf, wenn sich einzelne
Bilder von den abgerissenen Ecken her gleichen.

So hast Du nur die Arbeit mit 10 Aktionen und erzielst meiner Meinung nach dennoch 
ein recht zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis.

Grüße


----------



## rocketfox (11. Januar 2008)

gut das leuchet ein.

wenn ich nun die 10x400 Bilder erstellt habe

wie könnte ich den nächsten Schritt bewerkstelligen.

also das alle Bilder nun verstreut und verdreht den Haufen ergeben?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Januar 2008)

Zunächst solltest Du Dir Gedanken um Deine Szene machen. Du hast ja im Ausgangspost
geschrieben, dass das im Endeffekt ein Film mit einer Fahrt über den Haufen werden soll.

Dazu benötigt man erstmal eine entsprechend große Datei, über die man dann die Detail-
Kamera fahren lassen kann. Erstelle Dir also diese und über eine Aktion kannst Du ja
auch die bearbeiteten Bilder automatisiert dort zufällig einstreuen lassen.
Das dürfte mit hauseigenen Aktionen nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein, weswegen ich Dir
rate, mal ein wenig die Scripting-Engine von Photoshop anzuschauen.

=> Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 1, Der Einstieg
=> Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 2, Das Script (Aufbauend auf Teil1)

Grüße
Markus


----------



## janoc (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte da eventuell noch einen interessanten Ansatz für das Zerreißen:

- Verlauf von schwarz nach weiß über etwa 1/3 vom Bild in der Bildmitte
- auf diesen Verlauf Differenzwolken anwenden (schwarz & weiß als Vorder- & Hintergrundfarbe)
- per Tonwertkorrektur Weißpunkt soweit zum Schwarzpunkt schieben bis nur noch der dünne Blitz über ist
- die beiden Hälften kannst du nun jeweils als Auswahl setzen und mit dem Originalbild halt anstellen was so nötig ist





Das halt je nach Bildgröße skalieren, vielleicht lässt sich über so Scripting-Kram auch das zufällige verstreuen von mehreren Rissen pro Bild regeln oder so ... naja, viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!


----------

